# Cutting whilst boxing (trying not lose muscle!) Help!



## yiddo (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. I have switched my goals quite abit recently. I have gone from BB weight training 5 x EW to 3 x Weights and 3 x Boxing (60-90 mins of very very HIIT cardio). I am also going to add in 40 mins SSCV on empty 1st thing

I am wanting to cut at the moment, but I do not want to lose muscle. I am finding it hard to work out what my diet should look like so that I can fuel my boxing sessions and not lose muscle, but then also not eat too much so that I odnt manage to cut:confused1: :confused1:

I wish I had stuck to just Bodybuilding as I would know whta to do then lol, but I am never going to compete as a BB'er and I really enjoy the fight training.

My training is:

Mon-Wed-Fri: Boxing

Tues-Thurs-Sat: Weights

How should my diet look (more in terms of where shiould my carbs be etc than food choices) so that I can lose fat and not go (too) catabolic?

Hope all that makes sense, Im very confused as what to do with it all at the mo.

Currently 5"11, 98kg, BF is mid to high teens (probs high teens as everyone underestimates their BF lol)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate,i have boxed and kick boxed since i was a young un and the first thing is get your target weight, i fight at 170lbs kickboxing and 168lbs when boxing im on a cut at the moment to drop from 180lbs 15%bf to 170ish at 10%bf and if i ever decide to move up a weight class then i will lean bulk to 180lbs.

if you are just training in boxing for the fun then weight class means nothing and just adjust your calories to suit ie on boxing days when cardio will be high eat more hope i helped w


----------



## yiddo (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, it is just for fun at the moment, but I think I will fight in the future. Will be 91kg (Heavyweight) or 93kg if I decide to do MMA. This isnt my primary concern at the moment tho. I was thinking doing lo carbs on weights days and higher carbs on boxing days?

I dunno tho?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think i would just eat clean, and if your looking to gain then eat to gain if looking to loose then eat too loose but you will need more kcals on cardio(boxing ) days


----------



## yiddo (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm doing this m8, I am definitely in a calorie deficit. My concern mainly is muscle loss and making sure I am fuelled for boxing without eating too much

At the mo I think the 'weight' might be coming off me rather than solely fat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how much you loosing? agood loss is around 1-2lbs per week depending on how much you weigh. if your loosing too much then up the kcals a bit, also make sure you are still lifting and heavy at that. its all about trial and error.


----------

